# Kailey Johnston......



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

I know I ain't a lady by a long shot, but wanted to give a shout out in congratulations to Miss Kailey Johnston, from little ole' Laurens Co Ga. Moved up to Womens Open after finishing first in Gainesville in Youth Girls.....three first place finishes and two top tens!!!!! You go girl, when you grow up you are gonna be really, really, really, good........:wav::wav::wav::rock::rock::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Kailey is a super cool gal! I have known her for several years and she's always been a great shooter and super good sport! I'm so proud of her. If I am not mistaken, she took the lead on Women's Open Shooter of the Year. She's just 14! The funny thing about it all is that her dad said their goal for her move to WO was to have a top 10 finish this year. What a gal!


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Way to go Kailey! Super shooter and super nice gal! That is one proud papa she has too and rightfully so!


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

They don't come any better than our gal Kailey -- -she's always been such a good friend to our daughter "Barbie" -- they love shoot weekends so they get to visit... PERSONALLY, I don't want to shoot against her - as she'd wear me out --- she's talent and personality all rolled into one  

ly gal! 
Ronda


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

*Whoot!*

Wow! Im on the Youth World Archery team with her and i knew she was awsome at FITA but i didnt know she also owned at 3-D!
GO KAILEY!


----------

